# Career Break



## pcocp (19 Feb 2007)

Ok, quick question...

Is it true, that if I do take a career break, when I return there is no guarantee that my job will be in the same location as when I left? 

If it is true, does it matter if I go for 6 months, 1 year, or more? 

Anyone with info/experience let me know,

Thanks,
PCOCP


----------



## ClubMan (19 Feb 2007)

Does you employer not provide detailed information about the ins and outs of career breaks and what may or may not happen on return?


----------



## ANTOM (20 Feb 2007)

Yes it is true but you will be entitled to the same grade and pay hols etc as you were getting before you left career brekas must be taken in 12 month slots up 5 years max


----------



## tallpaul (20 Feb 2007)

In addition to there being no guarantee of you being reassigned to the same location after a career break, the employer also has twelve months in which to place you i.e say that your career break ends on 31 December 2007, your employer does not have to place you until 30 December 2008...


----------



## Thedoc (20 Feb 2007)

Hi PCOP,
I'm currently on a career break from a public service post. Your employer can and will hold open your position for the first year of your break. If after that time, you decide to extend the career break, then your employer is not obligied to keep open your  position, so it may be filled. There is no guarantee that you will get returningg to say your existing  office. They must however  offer you a  post in keeping with your current grade etc etc. So you might have to re-locate to another town or city on your return from your career break. 

You should check out the current public service guidelines on career breaks here
[broken link removed]


Good luck with it.


----------



## Thedoc (20 Feb 2007)

ps:
I'm not aware of the issue raised by TallPaul, as regards your employer having 12 months to place you after you return. That's news to me!

Just to note, once you start a career break, say for 1 year, you cannot return to work within this time. For example, if you change your mind after a couple of months


----------



## Thedoc (20 Feb 2007)

PCOCP,
Just keep in mind that if you take a 3 year break, you'll miss out on any annual salary increments (which you may be entitled to, not including benchmarking or other salary increases) while you are away. It's as if everything is frozen. and you won;t be contributing to your pension fund or "stamp" Just keep that in mind.


----------



## tallpaul (21 Feb 2007)

Thedoc said:


> Hi PCOP,
> I'm currently on a career break from a public service post. Your employer can and will hold open your position for the first year of your break. If after that time, you decide to extend the career break, then your employer is not obligied to keep open your position, so it may be filled. There is no guarantee that you will get returningg to say your existing office. They must however offer you a post in keeping with your current grade etc etc. So you might have to re-locate to another town or city on your return from your career break.
> 
> You should check out the current public service guidelines on career breaks here
> ...


 


Thedoc said:


> ps:
> I'm not aware of the issue raised by TallPaul, as regards your employer having 12 months to place you after you return. That's news to me!
> 
> Just to note, once you start a career break, say for 1 year, you cannot return to work within this time. For example, if you change your mind after a couple of months


 
See Paragraph 23 of the document you highlighted in the Civil Service Personnel Code


----------



## galwaygal (17 Dec 2009)

the employer also has twelve months in which to place you i.e say that your career break ends on 31 December 2007, your employer does not have to place you until 30 December 2008...

I know this is an old thread but I need advice please!

My career break from the public sector ended last January (I was away for 18 months). I've been trying to get back to work since then but because of the recruitment embargo, they say they have no vacancies. I've never heard of the 12 month rule - that my employer would have to place me before the end of January 2010? 

Does anyone have any info on that or is it just an urban myth?

My prospects of getting back to work are looking slim....

Thanks


----------

